# Saw-Stop customer service



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Won your heart right there! good for them


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice to know of great service.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, that really is something a company should be proud of these days. Customer relations are important, and it looks like SawStop has it nailed. I suppose that's the package deal you get with the premium you pay for their machines.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice to hear, good for you! Always a good feeling when a company is good to it's customers!


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

That was awesome! Doesn't happen enough these days.
I've had similar luck with Grizzly (so far)


----------



## fito (Jan 13, 2009)

Very good, i have a question, is that cutterhead from a lunch box planer, you know what you give me a great idea, i have a dewalt 735 cutterhead because i put a byrd head and i going to built a 13 inch jointer, it that a difficult task?. Thanks. and i would like to see this project complete. again great job.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I also own a SawStop Industrial; I had a few issues when I first bought the saw. Their customer service was great.

I was missing a couple of small parts and they sent them to me right away and did not ask any questions.

My son wired the 220 plug in cord and was a little unclear about the directions. The customer service rep walked him through it.

I asked all of the tool shops in the city who had the best customer service on table saws and they all said SawStop.

Domer


----------



## JimmyJam (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, SawStop has great customer service. I bought a used contractor model and have had it for a few years. The switch went out on it, and they sent me a new one free of charge even though it was out of warranty.

Oh and BTW, while the switch was out, I was able to make another switch and wired it inline with the motor and it worked fine, just the flesh detection system would not be working as their is no cable going to the brake.


----------



## canoe911 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am very happy to hear this review. I am looking at getting a table saw and $2000 is way at the top of my price range. SawStop has one thing that gets me all thinking that it is the true way to go, Safety. My little girl, teenager so not too little, wants to learn more in my shop. So this is just one more thing to push me to the store. 
Thanks, Canoe
Oh yeah it makes my wife loosen the purse strings a little too. So thanks for that too.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't you just love *American *companies? Woohoo!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great news ,a quality saw deserves quality customer service .


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

That jointer looks like it coming along great Cole!


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Ryan- thats not mine! although mine is coming along pretty well. I will be taking pictures today and posting them tonight in my blog!000.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear they are so helpful


----------

